# Aberdeen



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Question on fishing Aberdeen...

I have never been down to Aberdeen, but had taken off work tomorrow to go down there. Now with all the rain and the river rising, I was wondering would it be worth my time and effort?

I was told by a guy at work, that even when the river is high in Cincy that he has always found Aberdeen to be fairly the same level? I dont know how reliable my source is and I was going to cancel my trip down there tomorrow until he told me that... now Im not sure what to do...

Any info is appreciated....

Thanks,
C~n~C


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know about the area you are referring too, but I know the spot I go is several feet over normal, about 6' to be exact. The next 3 dams below the one I fish are also 5 to 7 ft over normal. Usually when it's that high, it is running soooo fast as to be unfishable, unless you go a mile down river. And that's always an option, but I prefer to fish off the dam. Don't know how much that will help.........


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I just checked the river level for Maysville per the data it was only .6 of a foot higher than normal So it should be o.k to fish at the creek . Take some boots for it could be muddy. Also take a cast net if you got one. The shad are still in there thick. good luck.


[email protected]  
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html

LINKS 4 FISHING INFORMATION AND SUPPLIES
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/links4fishing.html


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

OK. Evidently it drops considerably from where I fish to where Maysville (?) is. I know the eastern side of Ohio,Northern WV, PA and NY got a good bit of rain so that explains it in my neck of the woods. Glad you set him straight. The site I look at is the Army Corp of Engineers/Pittsburgh. I assume you use the Kentucky site. At least *he* can still go fishing!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=mysk2

This is National Weather Service river stage prediction site.
Check this out, this is Maysville, KY, across Ohio River from Aberdeen, OH.
LMJ


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the replys.... We were hesitant about heading to Aberdeen, but after reading from nlcatfish that the water level was only up half a foot we decided to take our chances and head down this morning. 

We got there around 8 this morning, to find the water level looking like a normal level for that area... 

Our target was to hopefully get into some skips, but that didnt happen for us... I talked to 4 guys down at the mouth of the creek and they said they had caught a couple that morning. We did end up catching 1 channel that weighed 5.6 lbs, about 20 stripers/wipers (not sure what they are) biggest maybe 1.5 - 2 lbs, 1 largemouth bass, and of course a load of shad (took the castnet so we could load up on them) Stayed until about 2 then made the long trip back home....

Great day to be out, a little windy but well worth the trip...

Couple questions... How is the fishing back near the discharges? (we drove up and pulled off that way before we left and walked down there to see where they came in at, didnt see shad or anything jumping up in that area)..

Is the best fishing for skips at the mouth of the creek or can you catch them up into the creek?

And how is it in the summer time? Can you still locate shad up in there and run into skips as well or does it only seem to be good fishing in the cold weather?

Thanks again for the reports..

C~n~C


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I have not fished the mouth of the creek in years  All of my skips come from up stream.Fishing there is mainly a winter time place, water is very hot in the summer.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Seems like a good day of catching some fish. My brother has gone up in the creek and caught some decent size catfish. Other guys have landed some nice strippers as well in the creek. When I was there with my brother we fished the outfow at the river. There were some guys up in the creek fishing for skipjacks. It has become a top spot for guys going after strippers. Sounds like you were hitting them on the head. Glad to know you did get loaded up with the shad. I only have room for about 2 dozen more skipjacks in my frezzer.
The skipjacks can be caught all along the Ohio in the summer. The water is Just TOO hot in the summer. I went up there last July just to look it over. I felt like a guy lost in the jungle as I tried to fllow the path along the creek. I would say late Oct - April the skipjacks should be in that area. I hope the shad will get a few extra cats for YOU this season 
NLCATFISH


----------

